# Speciality CEU's ?



## jodi (Mar 19, 2009)

I am just wondering if someone can help me find some speciality CEU's for the CEDC credential? I e-mailed someone at the AAPC headquarters twice with no response. I need 16 speciality CEU's but I need some direction in finding them. Can anyone help? Thanks!


----------



## agibson (Mar 20, 2009)

I go to the ACEP conference in January in Las Vegas.  I believe there is also one in San Diego in June.  You can go to ACEP.org.


----------

